# Amazing Brown Bear Photos from Alaska



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

These were sent to me by redlabel. I was told it weighed in around 1600 pounds. Wow!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT!!!! NICE BEAR!! I wouldn't want that thing breathing down my neck at day break.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

The story I got with the pictures is that this guy works for the forest service in Alaska and was out deer hunting when this bear charged him from about 50 yards. He emptied a 7mm semi-auto into the bear and it dropped a few feet from him. It was still alive so he reloaded and capped it in the head.

It was over 1600 pounds and was 12' 6'' at the shoulder (yes at the shoulder). The bear was reported to have killed a couple of other people.

To top it off the game department won't let the guy keep it.

I'm going to Alaska bear and moose hunting in 2004. I may think about selling my .338 and getting something bigger.

Anybody interested in a left handed .338 built on a Remington action?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Redlabel, A 338 better be a big enough gun. It's quite a bit bigger than a 7mm.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WHAT A MONSTER!!!

It's too bad they wouldn't let the guy keep it.

I wonder if they can score it even though it was shot in the head???


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Matt:

I was speaking facetiously about the .338, not literally.

It's a great gun, built on a Remington action and was made when there were few left-handed choices for us left-eye dominant people.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I knew you were, I think Doug might have thought you were serious though! 

I've never shot a .338, I'd like to sometime. How's it on the shoulder?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

this just reinforces the idea of mine for a 10 gauge shotgun pistol, single shot. im sure if he would have peeled the face back on that monster it wouldnt have much fight left in it.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I've had those pic's of that bear for awhile when i got them them came with a pic of one of the guy's that got munched on not very pretty. if the story is true the guy that shot it is one lucky sob. because that bear probably wasen't bluff charging


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mayeb its just me but i havent seen a bear the size of a VW bus bluff charge before, and if anyone has i dont think they lived to tell about it


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Guys sorry to break the bad news. There was a post a few days ago about internet hoaxes. This guy was stationed on my base in AK. I will try to research the old base news papers for the real story. He got to keep it. It did not kill anyone.


----------



## WAHUSKER (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll back up Pork Chop's post. I first saw this a couple of years ago when it was just a post about this Air Force airman who legally harvested this bear. Then people with way too much time on their hands started it around as an Urban Legend horror story. :-?


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

The story got better everytime though... :beer: :beer: I seriously think I have had this one e-mailed to my account probably over ten times in the past three years and the funny thing is that the story that goes along with it is different every time...

Well, at least we all know that there is some truth behind the 38 pound Canada that I shot last fall... (You know, the one that bit my left arm off, and plucked out my right eye with his beak before I finished him off... :lol: :lol: )


----------

